# NATO to meet Canada's demand for troops in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2008)

Fuckin' A!  Looks like we're kickin around a little longer.



> *NATO to meet Canada's demand for troops in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Alliance's pledge fulfils requirement outlined in Manley report*
> 
> ...


----------

